
Frege: purely functional programming for the JVM - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8-OV7wA7sw
======
appletv012
[https://www.behance.net/gallery/46526609/Rogue-One-A-Star-
Wa...](https://www.behance.net/gallery/46526609/Rogue-One-A-Star-Wars-Story-
Online2016)

